# Aokp/RW cases



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Show of hands how many people have received theirs? I finally got my email saying they were shipped. Extremely disappointed with how long it took to hear anything other than they were stuck in customs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Mines should be here today.









As far as the hold up, that was basically all that could be said. After production, customs held them because they didn't understand the Apple vs Samsung Galaxy Nexus case was a software concern. Cruzerlite did their part in letting people know. I didn't like not getting my cases sooner either, but things happen.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine should be here today...provided USPS doesn't let me down.
It arrived to a town two hours away at 1am last night =]


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Mines should be here today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even customs has no idea what all this legal garble is about.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah just got mime and they were def worth the wait. Just was curious if other people had gotten theirs too. Now i just need that AOKP JB

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Yeah just got mime and they were def worth the wait. Just was curious if other people had gotten theirs too. Now i just need that AOKP JB
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Do you mind taking a picture or two?
I've been like...obsessing about this thing. Haha.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Show of hands how many people have received theirs? I finally got my email saying they were shipped. Extremely disappointed with how long it took to hear anything other than they were stuck in customs.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Judging by your avatar, you're into car culture. I'd rather see a fatlace/illest cruzerlite case for our phones!

Edit: And one for the Nexus 7 too!


----------



## pellegrini (Nov 23, 2011)

Just got mine 10 mins ago


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

See it did happen ! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I thought I ordered the other root wiki case but this one is nice. The aokp one looks amazing on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> See it did happen ! Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm so wet right now.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

nhat said:


> Judging by your avatar, you're into car culture. I'd rather see a fatlace/illest cruzerlite case for our phones!
> 
> Edit: And one for the Nexus 7 too!


Agreed. Only reason I wish I had an iPhone is to get their case they have or the diamond supply co one which is so sick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I'm so wet right now.


Oh Jesus haha. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's closer up ones.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Here's closer up ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sweet Computer Brah.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

^ hahaha. Need some aloe for that burn?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Sweet Computer Brah.


Lol my hardshell case has an android guy on it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Here's closer up ones.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You put the stickers in the wrong spot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got mine today. I bought both the Rootz contest winners and the Rootz default case on buy 1 get 1 free. The white contest winner case is sweet. I highly suggest it for all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bahaha at computer fail.

+1


----------



## NegativeOne13 (Dec 27, 2011)

housry23 said:


> Got mine today. I bought both the Rootz contest winners and the Rootz default case on buy 1 get 1 free. The white contest winner case is sweet. I highly suggest it for all
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That middle case is legit. They still offer it for sale by chance?


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

The AOKP one doesn't look half bad. The others are even more tacky than the regular cases with the huge android on the back.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Aokp one is legit as hell. Just hope they last since their white. My clear androidified one is turning yellowe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

How long did it take everyone to get theres? mine said it shipped July 25 and I still havent gotten anything or heard anything else.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

mikeric said:


> How long did it take everyone to get theres? mine said it shipped July 25 and I still havent gotten anything or heard anything else.


Mike, are you in the US? Would you mind sending me your order number and I'll look into it for you?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

My first shipment was missing my AOKP case. A simple shipping error was all. CruzerLite gave me a giftcard so I could repurchase my missing case. I have both now and I'm pretty happy. My AOKP case fits better than my RootzWiki (Dark Sully it's called) case, so I'm using that one.

Now if I could just get my t-shirt before I leave for college...


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> My first shipment was missing my AOKP case. A simple shipping error was all. CruzerLite gave me a giftcard so I could repurchase my missing case. I have both now and I'm pretty happy. My AOKP case fits better than my RootzWiki (Dark Sully it's called) case, so I'm using that one.
> 
> Now if I could just get my t-shirt before I leave for college...


When did to place your t-shirt order? All shirts should have been shipped unless it was placed after Thursday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> When did to place your t-shirt order? All shirts should have been shipped unless it was placed after Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


...July 20th.


----------



## firejackson1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still wondering where my aokp case is I got my two rootz and I have opened a ticket with cruzer and tweeted them too still no reply by anyone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> ...July 20th.


Woah. What's your order number? I'll look into it right away for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

firejackson1 said:


> I'm still wondering where my aokp case is I got my two rootz and I have opened a ticket with cruzer and tweeted them too still no reply by anyone
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


And what is your order number? I'll look into that as well for ya.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Woah. What's your order number? I'll look into it right away for you.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


#100002119
Thanks Scotty.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> #100002119
> Thanks Scotty.


I emailed our shipping department. I'll have a resolution for you tomorrow when they get into the office. I'm assuming that it was overlooked. If that's the case, I'll make sure they toss some extra goodies in for you.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ScottyBrown doing work. I like the CS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> ScottyBrown doing work. I like the CS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, man.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> I emailed our shipping department. I'll have a resolution for you tomorrow when they get into the office. I'm assuming that it was overlooked. If that's the case, I'll make sure they toss some extra goodies in for you.


Thanks Scotty!


----------



## mikeric (Aug 5, 2011)

I got my case today. Looks great on the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firejackson1 (Jun 15, 2011)

#100000581
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> I emailed our shipping department. I'll have a resolution for you tomorrow when they get into the office. I'm assuming that it was overlooked. If that's the case, I'll make sure they toss some extra goodies in for you.


Hey Scotty, I still haven't heard anything. Kinda bummed I won't have it before I leave for school. Hopefully I'll have it next time I come back.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Hey Scotty, I still haven't heard anything. Kinda bummed I won't have it before I leave for school. Hopefully I'll have it next time I come back.


Hey dude, I am no longer employed by cruzerlite. Sorry, I can't help you.

Best of luck though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

ScottyBrown said:


> Hey dude, I am no longer employed by cruzerlite. Sorry, I can't help you.
> 
> Best of luck though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sorry to hear that. Thanks anyway Scotty.


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Sorry to hear that. Thanks anyway Scotty.


Thanks man. I rely tried to help, but seeing as the warehouse is 1500 miles away, I can't actually put a product in an envelope and send it out myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

